# Lawn mower problem



## BobbyBJr (Oct 23, 2010)

Hello,
This is my first post and I need some advice. I have a Ariens riding mower that I purchased new at the start of summer. It ran fine for a couple months, but about a month ago it would not start and I pulled the plug and saw that it was wet, so I changed it and it started fine. Today it would not start again. I replaced the plug again and drained the tank and put in fresh gas. The first time I tried it, it started and ran for about 2 minutes before it choked down and would not restart. When I try it, about every third time, it fires off like it is going to start and immediately dies. When I pull the plug it is wet like I have fuel and when I turn over the motor with the plug out, you can see the spark in full daylight. Any suggestions? It is a B&S engine, Intek w/ XRD 19.5 gross hp. 

thanks,
Bobby


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

It should still be under warranty. I would take it to the servicing dealer for repair.
hth


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

The first thing I would check is fuel delivery. Either a stuck float or the fuel inlet needle not seating properly,allowing too much fuel to enter the combustion chamber. After the mower has set overnight,try pulling the plug,and turning the engine over. If you see fuel spray from the plug hole,that's your problem. Even if you don't fix it,you have some info for the repair person.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It' does sound like your carburetor may be flooding. You may have fuel contamination in your oil. Check the oil level and see if the oil a gas smell to it. If it does, you may need to drain and refill the crankcase with fresh oil. Gas in the oil will cause an engine to choke down shortly after it starts, as it feeds back through the oil breather vent back to the carburetor, and may also cause the engine to smoke.


----------



## BobbyBJr (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I removed the carb, cleaned out the bowl and blew out all the ports. The needle valve did seem to be sealing off when the float rose. I put it back together and the thing fired and ran on the first time. I cut grass about 30 minutes, shut it off and restarted it. I had been working on the assumption it was a firing issue. Thanks for the help.


----------



## jmccormick (Nov 25, 2002)

Do yourself a favor and use stabil marine formula fuel treatment. I have seen the rubber ends on many needle valves harden up lately and not seal on the seat due to the ethonol content in todays gasolines along with numerous other issues partaining to any rubber parts in the carb hardening and deteriorating and plugging the little holes in the metering valve (the little holes under the round plug on the side). I even had a electric fuel solenoid plungers rubber tip come of the plunger due to hardening and distortion and it would act like a float and shut the engine down and when you would turn the key off to try to resyart the plunger goes up to shut the fuel down like normal and when you turned the key on it would pull it back down the with the rubber tip and the engine would start up and run for a while until the rubber tip came off again.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

Huh ? The blankity blankin choak might be stuck shut. Does it smoke black ? What spark plug is in it ?


----------

